# "See what happened in Sweden"



## True Monkey (8. April 2017)

Genau das sagte Trump am 19 Feburar 

Zufall ? ....oder steckt mehr dahinter.

Donald Trump: Was er meinte, als er von Schweden sprach - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Lkw-Attacke: Eine schwere Prufung fur Schweden | ZEIT ONLINE

Wie denkt ihr darüber ?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Genau das sagte Trump am 19 Feburar
> 
> Zufall ? ....oder steckt mehr dahinter.
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber ?



Genau, Trump hatte am 19 Februar schon in seiner Kristallkugel vorrausgesehen das jetzt im April in Schweden ein Anschlag stattfinden wird. Sorry, aber mehr Verschwörungstheorie geht da bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2017)

Ich sehe jetzt auch gar keinen Zusammenhang mit der Tat in Stockholm. Die geschah zudem sowieso Nachmittags und nicht in der Nacht. 

Ich könnte genau so gut 10 Jahre zurückblättern und würde mit Sicherheit Aussagen finden, die irgendwie auseinander gezogen auch ein Attentat in Schweden vorhergesagt haben.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

Trump steckt dahinter?


----------



## True Monkey (8. April 2017)

> Trump steckt dahinter?



daran dachte ich gar nicht 

Eher daran inwieweit Trumps Aussage Schweden als Anschlagsziel interessant gemacht hat.
Oder daran wie Trump diesen Anschlag für sich zu nutze machen kann.


----------



## Rolk (8. April 2017)

Nur ein oder zwei Tage später gab es Ausschreitungen in einem schwedischen Migrantenviertel mit Verletzten, geplünderten Geschäften und brennenden Autos. Wenn Trump eine Glaskugel hat, dann könnte er auch das gemeint haben.


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Terroristen ihre Anschlagsziele anhand Trumps Aussagen von vor 2 Monaten auswählen. Jedes westliche Land ist ein Ziel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. April 2017)

Trump sprach von Vergewaltigungen, Belästigungen und anderen Straftaten, die in Schweden in die Höhe schnellen seit dem die Goldstücke im Land sind. Genau das Gleiche wie hier in Deutschland, auch wenn man noch versucht uns vorzugaukeln, dass die Kriminalitätsrate seit Jahren sinkt. Was in Schweden passiert ist eine Folge der laschen Einwanderungspolitik der Regierung. Was glaubt ihr denn, weshalb gerade Deutschland, Schweden, GB, Österreich und Dänemark bei den Anhängern der friedlichsten Religion der Welt so beliebt sind? Da kommt jeder rein, es gibt so gut wie keine Kontrollen, man kann den Staat einfach und effektiv ausquetschen und sich einen Lockeren machen.


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

Der Bürgerkrieg in Europa ist gewollt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2017)

Es tut mir um die vier Opfer und die vielen Verletzen extrem leid. denen gehört mein Mitgefühl.

Bei 3000 Toten  jeden Tag alleine in Deutschland, darunter alleine 6000 Opfer jählich im Kampf 
auf der Straße, 20.000 Selbstmörder und ebenso viele Krankenhauskeimtoten sehe ich überall
Bedarf für Aktionen, aber geht es um "Terror" dann gibt es in Europa keinen, der mit nennenswerten
Mitteln bekämpft werden müsste. Das ist nichts als Mumpitz, um staatliche Überwachungen zu
installieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nur ein oder zwei Tage später gab es Ausschreitungen in einem schwedischen Migrantenviertel mit Verletzten, geplünderten Geschäften und brennenden Autos. Wenn Trump eine Glaskugel hat, dann könnte er auch das gemeint haben.



Wo ist die "false flag"-Fraktion, wenn man sie braucht?
Trump hat sich schlichtweg im Datum geirrt und knapp 2 Monate zu früh die falsche Rede rausgehauen!


----------



## Alreech (11. April 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> daran dachte ich gar nicht
> 
> Eher daran inwieweit Trumps Aussage Schweden als Anschlagsziel interessant gemacht hat.
> Oder daran wie Trump diesen Anschlag für sich zu nutze machen kann.


Schweden ist Teil der westlichen Welt. Schon vergessen ? Das macht es ganz ohne Trump zum Ziel für einen Anschlag für jeden der den Westen und seinen Korrupten Einfluss auf traditionelle Anstand und Moral verabscheut.

Ausserdem hat Schweden jahrhundertelang seine Nachbarländer überfallen und kolonisiert.
Imperialismus und Kolonialismus sind immer daran Schuld wenn ein verzweifelter Mensch keinen anderen Ausweg sieht als möglichst viele andere Menschen umzubringen um ein Zeichen zu setzen. 
Trump könnte diesen Anschlag dafür nutzen um zu argumentieren das eine Einwanderung von Gruppen die sich nur schwer integrieren lassen zu Parallelgesellschaften und Gewalt führt.


----------



## Alreech (11. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es tut mir um die vier Opfer und die vielen Verletzen extrem leid. denen gehört mein Mitgefühl.
> 
> Bei 3000 Toten  jeden Tag alleine in Deutschland, darunter alleine 6000 Opfer jählich im Kampf
> auf der Straße, 20.000 Selbstmörder und ebenso viele Krankenhauskeimtoten sehe ich überall
> ...


Eben, deswegen kapiere ich auch nicht warum die bei den paar Toten der NSU so ein Theater über Neonaziterroristen machen...
Vermutlich nur um mehr staatliche Überwachung zu installieren...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen kapiere ich auch nicht warum die bei den paar Toten der NSU so ein Theater über Neonaziterroristen machen...
> Vermutlich nur um mehr staatliche Überwachung zu installieren...


Was denn für ein Theater? Es gab zehn Tote und es wurde gar nichts gemacht, verglichen mit dem Aufwand, RAF Mitglieder zu fangen oder verglichen mit dem absurden Theater gegen "Terrorismus", wie Zahnpastatubenkontrolle im Flugzeug. Und ja, auch damals zur RAF Zeit wurden die Grundlagen zur Überwachung gelegt, nannte sich Rasterfahnung.


----------



## OField (11. April 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Trump sprach von Vergewaltigungen, Belästigungen und anderen Straftaten, die in Schweden in die Höhe schnellen seit dem die Goldstücke im Land sind. Genau das Gleiche wie hier in Deutschland, auch wenn man noch versucht uns vorzugaukeln, dass die Kriminalitätsrate seit Jahren sinkt. Was in Schweden passiert ist eine Folge der laschen Einwanderungspolitik der Regierung. Was glaubt ihr denn, weshalb gerade Deutschland, Schweden, GB, Österreich und Dänemark bei den Anhängern der friedlichsten Religion der Welt so beliebt sind? Da kommt jeder rein, es gibt so gut wie keine Kontrollen, man kann den Staat einfach und effektiv ausquetschen und sich einen Lockeren machen.


Typisches Stammtischgelaber. Und hast du auch Beweise?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Typisches Stammtischgelaber. Und hast du auch Beweise?


Naja, die Anzahl rechter Straftaten steigt und steigt, da hat er schon Recht:
Polizeiliche Kriminalitatsstatistik: Starker Anstieg - aber nur auf den ersten Blick | tagesschau.de

Ansonsten sagt die Statistik ziemlich eindeutig dass.... tja, was sagt sie?
2015: 6330.000 Straftaten
1995: 6,670.000 Straftaten
•  Straftaten in Deutschland bis 2015 | Statistik

... Stammtisch halt....

interessiert Dich das Thema wissenschaftlich, findest Du hier belastbare Zahlen:
http://www3.soziologie.uni-halle.de/publikationen/pdf/0401.pdf


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Das einzige, was tatsächlich massiv gestiegen ist, ist eher die rechte Gewalt.
Alles andere ist im Rahmen dessen, was schon immer war. 
Man nimmt es nur anders wahr, wenn Medien einseitig berichten und Dinge hervorheben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> ... Die tausenden Straftaten durch die illegalen Einwanderer ...


Die sind mit eingerechnet, also diese ganzen extrem gefäääääährlichen, für uns quasi tödlichen illegalen Grenzübertritte. Da bekommt der typische Nazi vermutlich einen spontanen Herzinfakt.... (Sarkasmus Ende)

_"...2015 hat die Polizei 402.741 ausländerrechtliche Verstöße (2014: 156.396) registriert. Mit deren Berücksichtigung liegt die Gesamtzahl registrierter Straftaten bei mehr als sechs Millionen (2015: 6.330.649; 2014: 6.082.064). Ohne Berücksichtigung der ausländerrechtlichen Verstöße wurden 5.927.908 Straftaten erfasst, das entspricht dem Niveau des Vorjahres (2014: 5.925.668)...."_
Quelle: BMI  -  Nachrichten - Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik und Fallzahlen Politisch Motivierte Kriminalitat 2015 vorgestellt

"*Bundespolizei registriert 30 Prozent mehr Straftaten - das hat zwei Gründe*
...Für den Anstieg bei den Straftaten gibt es demnach vor allem zwei Gründe: Die Diebstahlsdelikte nahmen um 11,9 Prozent auf 57.146 Fälle zu. Der Großteil wurde auf Bahnhöfen und in Zügen verübt. Beim Taschendiebstahl verzeichnete die Bundespolizei ein Plus von 5,1 Prozent auf 19.296 Fälle. Der größte Zuwachs wurde allerdings mit 151,6 Prozent bei den Straftaten gegen das Aufenthalts- und Asylverfahrensgesetz sowie das Freizügigkeitsgesetz der EU verzeichnet. Insgesamt sind das 171.477 Fälle...."
Bericht der Bundespolizei 2015: Straftaten steigen um mehr als 30 Prozent an - FOCUS Online

Die zweite Quelle schreibt reißerisch 30% mehr, dabei geht es um keine 6000 Diebstähle (11,7% von 57.000) die es mehr gibt und keine 1000 Taschendiebstähle (5% von 20.000), sondern um Straftaten gegen das Aufenthalts- und Asylverfahrensgesetz. 

Deine Vermutungen fallen unter Volksverhetzung und Du reduzierst Dich damit selber zum Volksschädling (Habe ich das Neusprech oder besser das aus der Mottenkiste entnommene Altsprech des Herrn Höcke richtig angewendet und habe ich den heute zu nutzenden AfD Tonfall wieder nicht ganz getroffen? Ich glaube, ich lerne das nicht mehr, ist vermutlich auch besser...)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung weil ich dir sage dass du sie unter den Tisch fallen lässt?!


Nein, weil Du von Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, Diebstahl etc. schreibst, liest man alle Deine Beiträge, es geht aber um ganz harmlose und keineswegs körperlich gefährliche Straftaten wie den Pass zu entsorgen oder sich der Abschiebung in keineswegs sichere Heimatländern zu entziehen. Darum sind die Zahlen wie immer zu bewerten und nicht stumpf zu zählen.

Weiter hat unsere Politik Kriegflüchtlinge aus Syrien die Hand gereicht. Was sehen wir in der Ausländerstatistik:

_"...Dabei werden Einwanderer aus Algerien, Georgien, Marokko, Serbien und Tunesien – gemessen an ihrem Anteil an allen Flüchtlingen – überproportional häufig als Tatverdächtige geführt. „Deutlich unterproportional“ an Kriminalität beteiligt sind Syrer, Afghanen und Iraker...."_
Fluchtlingskriminalitat: Bericht legt Nationalitat und Straftaten offen - WELT


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Also wenn ich deiner Logik folge sind Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, Diebstahl etc. keine Straftaten und sind deshalb in der Statistik anders zu bewerten? Verstehe ich das jetzt echt richtig?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Also wenn ich deiner Logik folge sind Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, Diebstahl etc. keine Straftaten und sind deshalb in der Statistik anders zu bewerten? Verstehe ich das jetzt echt richtig?


Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Versuch es noch einmal mit dem Verständnis, oder ist Hopfen und Malz bei Dir verloren?

Was hältst Du von solchen Nachrichten:

_"....Im dritten Quartal 2016 ist die Zahl der Straftaten durch Flüchtlinge stark gefallen. Das geht aus einem Lagebild des Bundeskriminalamts hervor. Probleme bereiten den Behörden islamistischer Terror und rechtsextreme Gewalt...."_ und weiter geht es mit  _"...Das Papier zeigt, dass ein Großteil der Straftaten Bagatelldelikte sind. Allein 17 Prozent der Straftaten resultieren aus sogenannter Beförderungserschleichung, also Schwarzfahren. Jeweils rund ein Viertel waren Anzeigen wegen Diebstahl beziehungsweise Körperverletzung und andere Gewaltdelikte._..."
Vertraulicher BKA-Bericht: Zuwanderer begehen weniger Straftaten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Ich habe den zweiten Teil deines Posts nicht gesehen, blödes Tapatalk. Also ein Krimineller aus Nordafrika ist schlimmer als ein Krimineller aus Syrien oder Afghanistan? Kriminell sind beide, egal wo sie herkommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (11. April 2017)

Straftaten auf die Herkunft zu reduzieren ist zu kurz gedacht. Da spielen wesentlich mehr Faktoren rein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Du ziehst merkwürdige Schlüsse. 

Wenn Du die Statistiken verstehen würdest, solltest Du auf solche zusammenfassenden Ergebniss kommen können:
1. Die Kriminalitätsrate der Flüchtlinge ist nicht höher als der im Bundesgebiet lebenden Menschen
2. Die massiv angegriffenen Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien, dem Irak und Afganistan sind unterrepräsentativ straffällig
3. Die überwiegende Anzahl der Straftaten der Flüchtlinge sind Bagatelldelikte

Und was verstehst Du aus den Zahlen? Wie interpretierst Du sie und welche Schlüsse ziehst Du daraus?



DerLachs schrieb:


> Straftaten auf die Herkunft zu reduzieren ist zu kurz gedacht. Da spielen wesentlich mehr Faktoren rein.


Natürlich, es geht aber darum, den Volksverhetzern und Flüchtlingsbootversenkern klar zu sagen, dass die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien, dem Irak und Afganistan  unterrepräsentativ straffällig werden. Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe den zweiten Teil deines Posts nicht gesehen, blödes Tapatalk. Also ein Krimineller aus Nordafrika ist schlimmer als ein Krimineller aus Syrien oder Afghanistan? Kriminell sind beide, egal wo sie herkommen.



Kriminell ist kriminell, egal ob einer einen deutschen Pass hat oder nicht.
Wer sich nicht an die hier geltende Gesetze hält, wird bestraft.
Ich frag mich, wo das Problem ist und wieso man das immer in "Ausländer" aufteilen muss?


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

*AW: &amp;amp;quot;See what happened in Sweden&amp;amp;quot;*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Straftaten auf die Herkunft zu reduzieren ist zu kurz gedacht. Da spielen wesentlich mehr Faktoren rein.


Schon klar, aber trotzdem ist es nicht zu leugnen dass wir uns Kriminalität importiert haben die wir vorher nicht hatten. Auch ist es falsch immer zu behaupten dass die die hier eingewandert sind nicht kriminell oder weniger kriminell als Einheimische sind. Dieses Argument bekam ich auch schon zu hören. Auch das in den Medien die Täterherkunft nicht genannt wird ist falsch. Begeht ein Ausländer eine Straftat und es wird darüber berichtet hat man die Herkunft zu nennen, genau wie bei einem deutschen Täter.

Edit: @interessierterUser Zu deinem Punkt 1. Genau dieses Argument meinte ich. Man muss also importierte Ausländerkriminalität tolerieren weil es auch kriminelle Einheimische gibt? Das ist gefährlich und dumm.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wo das Problem ist und wieso man das immer in "Ausländer" aufteilen muss?


Richtig, viel wichtiger wäre es mal die für uns am gefährlichsten eingestuften Delikte wie Mord, Totschlag, schwere Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung etc. nach Geschlecht zu untersuchen. Ich habe die grobe Vermutung, dass Männer gegenüber Frauen verdammt überrepräsentiert sind, diese Zahlen werden aber bewußt unter Verschluss gehalten....

Die Medien sollten viel mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden. Begeht ein Mann eine Straftat und es wird darüber berichtet hat man das Geschlecht zu nennen. Ist es das, was Du willst Amon?
Sieht ziemlich schlecht aus für die Männer:
https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...schlandPDF_5243105.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, viel wichtiger wäre es mal die für uns am gefährlichsten eingestuften Delikte wie Mord, Totschlag, schwere Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung etc. nach Geschlecht zu untersuchen. Ich habe die grobe Vermutung, dass Männer gegenüber Frauen verdammt überrepräsentiert sind, diese Zahlen werden aber bewußt unter Verschluss gehalten....
> 
> Die Medien sollten viel mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden. Begeht ein Mann eine Straftat und es wird darüber berichtet hat man das Geschlecht zu nennen. Ist es das, was Du willst Amon?


Was wird denn da unter Verschluss gehalten? Es waren schon immer mehr Männer als Frauen die schwere Straftaten begangen haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (11. April 2017)

*AW: &amp;amp;quot;See what happened in Sweden&amp;amp;quot;*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich, es geht aber darum, den Volksverhetzern und Flüchtlingsbootversenkern klar zu sagen, dass die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien, dem Irak und Afganistan  unterrepräsentativ straffällig werden. Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, oder?


Das stand für mich auch nie zur Debatte. 




Amon schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber trotzdem ist es nicht zu leugnen dass wir uns Kriminalität importiert haben die wir vorher nicht hatten. Auch ist es falsch immer zu behaupten dass die die hier eingewandert sind nicht kriminell oder weniger kriminell als Einheimische sind. Dieses Argument bekam ich auch schon zu hören. Auch das in den Medien die Täterherkunft nicht genannt wird ist falsch. Begeht ein Ausländer eine Straftat und es wird darüber berichtet hat man die Herkunft zu nennen, genau wie bei einem deutschen Täter.
> 
> Edit: @interessierterUser Zu deinem Punkt 1. Genau dieses Argument meinte ich. Man muss also importierte Ausländerkriminalität tolerieren weil es auch kriminelle Einheimische gibt? Das ist gefährlich und dumm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Und genauso falsch ist es zu behaupten, dass wegen diesen "Flüchtlingen" (da differenzieren viele Leute ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr und vermischen Flüchtlinge, Ausländer, Einwanderer usw.) in Deutschland mittlerweile Zustände wie in Sodom und Gomorrha herrschen. 

Ich finde übrigens, dass es falsch ist, die Herkunft zu benennen. Dann sollte man auch Über- oder Untergewicht, Haarfarbe oder das Tragen einer Sehhilfe (Sind Kontaktlinsenträger eigentlich aggressiver als Brillenschlangen?) benennen. Bringt das etwas? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Was wird denn da unter Verschluss gehalten? Es waren schon immer mehr Männer als Frauen die schwere Straftaten begangen haben.


"Unter Verschluss gehalten" war doch nur die sarkastische Anspielung auf jene Gruppe Verschwörungsfritzen, die meinen, die ganzen Statistiken sind gefälscht, Daten werden unterschlagen etc. Ich hatte gehofft, nach hunderten Dialogen hier im Forum kannst Du eion wenig mitlachen, wenn ich Sarkastisch werde, auch wenn Frauen den Sarkasmus in der Regel vortäuschen
Der Postillon: Mehrheit der Frauen tauscht regelmassig Sarkasmus vor

Aber schön, die Du die Tatsache verharmlost, dass es in der Summe der Straftaten zwischen Männern und Frauen einen Faktor 5 gibt, der je nach Delikt, je schwerer um so höher, bis zum Faktor 30 bei Vergewaltigungen geht. Unser Problem, wenn wir willkürliche Gruppen bilden,  sind nicht Ausländer oder Flüchtlinge, unser Problem sind Männer. Das sollte viel deutlicher und klarer herausgearbeit werden und der Ursache sollte an die Wurzel gegangen werden. Oder, wie sehen das die _"Wir sind das Volk"_ Grölenden , die immer so gerne mit dem Finger auf die anderen zeigen....

Die Zahlen dazu hatte ich oben schon eingestellt, aber zu spät, das wird unter gegangen sein:
https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...schlandPDF_5243105.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens, dass es falsch ist, die Herkunft zu benennen. Dann sollte man auch Über- oder Untergewicht, Haarfarbe oder das Tragen einer Sehhilfe (Sind Kontaktlinsenträger eigentlich aggressiver als Brillenschlangen?) benennen. Bringt das etwas? Ich denke nicht.


Das sind ganz wichtige Daten. Geschlecht, Bildungsstand, Wohnort, Arbeitslos, Kampfsporttreibend, Hundebesitzer etc... (Sarkasmus Ende)

Es gibt natürlich starke statistische Häufungen. Aber nein, die Herren vom rechten Ufer wollen unbedingt ein einziges Kriterium. Dabei sind Ursachen vielschichtig. Hätte z.B. der Attentäter aus Schweden kein Attentat vollzogen, wenn er anstatt ausgegrenzt und abgeschoben mit offenen Armen aufgenommen worden wäre? Man weiss es nicht.


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

> Und genauso falsch ist es zu behaupten, dass wegen diesen "Flüchtlingen" (da differenzieren viele Leute ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr und vermischen Flüchtlinge, Ausländer, Einwanderer usw.) in Deutschland mittlerweile Zustände wie in Sodom und Gomorrha herrschen.



Ja, die Politik differenziert da ja auch nicht. Jeder der hier her kommt ist automatisch Flüchtling.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, viel wichtiger wäre es mal die für uns am gefährlichsten eingestuften Delikte wie Mord, Totschlag, schwere Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung etc. nach Geschlecht zu untersuchen. Ich habe die grobe Vermutung, dass Männer gegenüber Frauen verdammt überrepräsentiert sind, diese Zahlen werden aber bewußt unter Verschluss gehalten....



Na ja, jetzt übertreibst du aber, ansonsten muss ich noch erwähnen, was Männer alles erfunden haben und was Frauen alles beim Einparken anrempeln. 

Ich teile gar nichts auf. Kriminell ist kriminell. Egal ob einer eine Tankstelle ausräumt oder ob jemand 1 Milliarde Euro illegal ins Ausland transferiert.


----------



## DerLachs (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, die Politik differenziert da ja auch nicht. Jeder der hier her kommt ist automatisch Flüchtling.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Dann wären 100 % Asylanträge erfolgreich. 



> Die Quote der positiv beschiedenen Asylanträge (Anerkennung als Flüchtling, subsidiärer Schutz, Abschiebeverbot), die sogenannte Gesamtschutzquote für Flüchtlinge, lag 2016 bei 62,4 Prozent. Für das laufende Jahr 2017 liegt sie bei 46,5 Prozent.


Zahlen zu Asyl in Deutschland | bpb


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Dann wären 100 % Asylanträge erfolgreich.



Na ja, der Flüchtling, der Asyl beantragt, wird ja nicht automatisch auch anerkannt.
Gibt ja noch genug, die trotzdem abgeschoben werden.
Schlimm ist es nur, dass das alles so ewig dauert und die Leute teilweise Monate lang in Unterkünfte leben müssen, in die man selbst nie leben würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, die Politik differenziert da ja auch nicht. Jeder der hier her kommt ist automatisch Flüchtling.


Und genau das werfe ich Mutti massiv vor. Dieses Geschwafel von wegen _"Oh, tolle Einwanderer, sie werden unsere Rente retten..."_

Es gibt 
- Kriegsflüchtlinge, die sind nach Haager Landkriegsverordnung bedingungslos aufzunehmen und diese dürfen Ländergrenzen jederzeit überschreiten
- Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge
- Asylanten, die hier Asyl beantragen wollen, vor allem politisch verfolgte
- Einwanderer, die mit dem festen Ziel hier her kommen, ihren Lebensmittelpunkt nach Deutschland zu bringen

Von den knapp einer Millionen Kriegsflüchtlingen aus Jugoslavien sind bis auf ca. 90.000 alle wieder in die Heimat geschickt worden. Ähnlich wird es mit Syrern, Afghanen und Irakern passieren. Vermutlich dauert es länger und es könnten mehr hier bleiben. Aber es darf nicht unser Ziel sein, den Wiederaufbau der zerstörten Länder zu erschweren, weil inzwischen hier gut ausgebildete Menschen in Deutschland bleiben.


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Definiert die Haager Landkriegsordnung Menschen die durch mehrere sichere Staaten reisen als Kriegsflüchtlinge? Also da bin ich mir echt nicht sicher.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Definiert die Haager Landkriegsordnung Menschen die durch mehrere sichere Staaten reisen als Kriegsflüchtlinge? Also da bin ich mir echt nicht sicher.



Jeder, der hier ankommt und einen Antrag auf Asyl stellt, wird entsprechend geprüft.
Mir ist es dabei egal, ob der über Griechenland hergekommen ist oder durchs Mittelmeer über die Nordsee nach Hamburg kam.

Gesetze wie Dublin und so sind ja extra so gemacht, damit die Länder innerhalb der EU geschützt sind, das haben Frankreich und Deutschland zu Lasten von Italien und Griechenland so gemacht.
Dass die Griechen und Co. jetzt damit nicht mehr einverstanden sind, ist daher durchaus legitim.
Schlimm ist nur, dass andere Länder der EU sich da jetzt komplett ausklammern.
Wer die Vorteile der Gemeinschaft nutzten will, muss auch da sein, wenn mal dunkle Wolken kommen.
Gerade weil durch die Wirtschaftspolitik der EU die Flüchtlinge ja erst kommen.


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Das habe ich nicht gemeint Thresh. Natürlich ist jeder Asylantrag eine Einzelfallentscheidung, mir ging es um die Aussage von interessierterUser dass Kriegsflüchtlinge nach der HKO aufgenommen werden müssen (was ja auch stimmt) und darum wie die HKO Kriegsflüchtling definiert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-sack88 (11. April 2017)

Auch Lutz Bachmann ist ein Flüchtling. Oder Michael Schumacher. Man kann vor sehr vielem fliehen...
Nur weil man vor etwas flieht heißt das nicht automatisch, dass ein Asylantrag auch angenommen wird.

Zu dem, was in Schweden passiert, ist auch hier im Forum an anderer Stelle schon genug gesagt worden. Wer Teile der Gesellschaft ignoriert und zulässt, dass durch Unzufriedenheit Nazis immer mehr Zulauf haben und ganze Stadtteile voll von Einwanderern und deren Nachkommen abgehängt werden darf sich nicht wundern, wenn es irgendwann kracht.
Denn Unabhängig davon, dass ein Bekloppter mit einem LKW Amok gefahren ist hat man tatsächlich Probleme. Nur haben die, anders als von Trump suggeriert, rein gar nichts mit Flüchtlingen zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Definiert die Haager Landkriegsordnung Menschen die durch mehrere sichere Staaten reisen als Kriegsflüchtlinge? Also da bin ich mir echt nicht sicher.


Das dauert ein bisschen, gib mir bitte die Zeit ordentlich zu suchen.
Ich habe das vor dreißig Jahren gehört, lange her...

Hier muss es irgendwo drin stehen
*Die Genfer Abkommen und ihre Zusatzprotokolle*
http://www.ialana.de/files/pdf/arbeitsfelder/frieden/humanitäres vö-recht/Buch-GA.pdf

Es geht los, neuer Link
http://www.unhcr.de/fileadmin/unhcr_data/pdfs/allgemein/GFK_Pocket_final.pdf
*Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung 
der Flüchtlinge vom 28. Juli 1951*
Artikel 33
VERBOT DER AUSWEISUNG UND ZURÜCK WEISUNG
1.
  Keiner der vertragschließenden Staaten wird einen Flüchtling auf 
irgendeine Weise über die Grenzen von Gebieten ausweisen oder 
zurückweisen, in denen sein Leben oder seine Freiheit wegen sei
-
ner Rasse, Religion, Staatsangehörigkeit, seiner Zugehörigkeit zu 
einer bestimmten sozialen Gruppe oder wegen seiner politischen 
Überzeugung bedroht sein würde

=> Zurückschicken von Kriegsflüchtlingen ist Kriegsgebiete, und das ist in Syrien, dem Irak und Afghanistan eindeutig gegeben, ist also untersagt. Wir haben das unterschrieben. 
...


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

*AW: &quot;See what happened in Sweden&quot;*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das dauert ein bisschen, gib mir bitte die Zeit ordentlich zu suchen.
> Ich habe das vor dreißig Jahren gehört, lange her...
> 
> Hier muss es irgendwo drin stehen
> ...


Ich wollte dich nicht hetzen und das "da muss das irgendwo drin stehen" ist gut. 😉 Ich weiss selbst wie komplex die HKO, die GK und auch die GFK sind.

Jetzt muss ich editieren weil du wohl editiert hast:

Es geht mir nicht darum ob man Kriegsflüchtlinge in Kriegsgebiete zurück schicken darf oder nicht. Aber schaue dir einfach mal an wieviele Staaten zwischen Syrien/Afghanistan und Deutschland liegen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

Wir hatten die Diskussion vor längerem und ich fand den Passus, das Kriegsflüchtlinge unsichere Länder durchqueren dürfen und auch Grenzen überschreiten dürfen. Ungarn z.B. kann aktuell als unsicheres Land angesehen werden. Aber ich will das nicht einfach behaupten, ich will die antsprechenden Artikel wieder finden, sapperlot aber auch....


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

Also das Ungarn unsicher ist halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Also das Ungarn unsicher ist halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Da ist interpretationsfähig. Was ist sicher? Da beginnt der Bereich, in dem Richter entscheiden müssen.

Was ich meinte,  geht in diese Richtung, aber es ist weich formuliert: Aber wir kommen damit langsam zuweit 
vom Thema ab, Andererseits sind alle Flüchtlinge in Schweden "weitergewandert". Schwieriges Thema....
_
"....An  die  Grenzen  gelangt  die  Subsidiarität  des  Flücht-
lingsschutzes  allerdings  dort,  wo  Flüchtlinge  im  ersten  
Asylstaat keinen Schutz erhalten. In Erklärung Nr. 
58 (XL) 
(1989) geht das UNHCR
-Exekutivkomitee davon aus, dass 
weiterwandernde Flüchtlinge nur dann in erste Asylstaa-
ten  zurückgewiesen  werden  können,  wenn  sie  dort  wie-
derum vor Zurückweisung in ihren Heimatstaat geschützt 
sind  und  »in  Einklang  mit  anerkannten  grundlegenden  
menschlichen  Standards«  behandelt  werden.
36
  UNHCR  
selbst  ging  2004  davon  aus,  dass  erste  Asylstaaten  nur  
dann  als  solche  angesehen  werden  können,  wenn  dort  
die  grundlegende  physische  Sicherheit  gewährleistet,  die  
Person nicht willkürlich inhaftiert sowie die Familienein-
heit  gewahrt  wird,  und  wenn  der  Aufenthalt  dort  unter  
Bedingungen gestattet wird, in denen ein Leben mit ange-
messenem Auskommen möglich ist. ..._
 Quelle:  http://www.gppi.net/fileadmin/user_...014_Asylmagazin_Anerkennung_als_Hindernis.pdf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Also das Ungarn unsicher ist halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Und der zweite Hinweis, allerdings ist der Text nur ein Kommentar, keine Ahnung, wie rechtssicher der Herr Lehmann ist. 

_
In  der  Folge  divergierender  nationaler  Drittstaatenre-
gelungen sind Personen, die in einem EU-Staat als Flücht-
ling  anerkannt  sind,  in  einen  anderen  EU-Staat  weiter
-
wandern  und  in  ihren  ersten  Asylstaat  zurückgeschoben  
werden,  meist  schlechter  gestellt  als  Personen,  die  das  
Asylverfahren  noch  gar  nicht  durchlaufen  haben.  Denn  
ASYLMAGAZIN 1–2/2014
10
für diese enthält die Dublin-VO zumindest einige Garan-
tien: So untersagt sie die Überstellung in ein EU-Land, in 
dem  das  Asylverfahren  und  die  Aufnahmebedingungen  
systemische Schwachstellen aufweisen, welche die Gefahr 
einer unmenschlichen oder entwürdigenden Behandlung 
im  Sinne  des  Artikels  4  der  EU–Grundrechtecharta  mit  
sich bringen (Art. 
3 Abs. 
2 S. 
2 Dublin-VO). _

Quelle: Siehe Ende Seite 9, Anfang Seite 10:
http://www.gppi.net/fileadmin/user_...014_Asylmagazin_Anerkennung_als_Hindernis.pdf

...
Und ich interpretiere, es ist also nur meine Einschätzung, dass Länder wie Griechenland oder Ungarn Flüchtlingen eben nicht den erwarteten Mindestschutz bietet und das Dublin Abkommen lässt durchaus den Freiraum, in diesen Fällen einer Weiterwanderung zu erlauben. So denn der Kommentator stimmig argumentiert. Keine Ahnung, ich bin keine Juristin....


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

Das ist mir echt zu schwamming zumal das Dublin Abkommen ja defacto ausgesetzt ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ist mir echt zu schwamming


Vermutlich, ich müsste jetzt jeden zitierten Artikel in seinem Kommentar in Ruhe durchlesen und bewerten. 
Schweres Thema, und ich befürchte auch, dass es zu einfach gesehen wird, oder zu einseitig.


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich, ich müsste jetzt jedes zitierten Artikel in seinem Kommentar in Ruhe durchlesen und bewerten.
> Schweres Thema....


Komplexes Thema obendrein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

I C H 
H A S S E 
J U R I S T E N

 ahhhhhhhhh, bin ich zu blöd zu ...


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

Dann musst du selbst eine von denen werden. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gemeint Thresh. Natürlich ist jeder Asylantrag eine Einzelfallentscheidung, mir ging es um die Aussage von interessierterUser dass Kriegsflüchtlinge nach der HKO aufgenommen werden müssen (was ja auch stimmt) und darum wie die HKO Kriegsflüchtling definiert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Das Dilemma ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Kram aus dem Jahre 1800 Hasch mich ist oder so.
Das kannst du heute in der form gar nicht mehr anwenden, da der IS ja kein Staat in dem Sinne ist, der mit einem anderen Staat in einem Krieg steckt -- also das, was eben damals als Krieg verstanden wurde.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, in wie weit das Bürgerkriege mit einschließt, denn das ist noch mal eine völlig andere Nummer als Kriege zwischen zwei Staaten.
Denn bei einem Bürgerkrieg kämpft ja der Staat gegen seine eigenen Bürger, bzw. Bürger gegeneinander. 
Und Syrien im heutigen Sinne gab es damals noch gar nicht. Das war entweder unter der Kontrolle des osmanischen Reiches oder die Franzosen und Briten wechselten sich da ab.
Wie übrigens ja der gesamte nahe Osten. Deswegen sind die westlichen Staaten da auch so wahnsinnig beliebt. 
Ganz zu schweigen von dem britischen Mandat zu Teilung von Palästina in zwei Staaten. Das klappte auch nicht so wirklich. 

Aber ich will nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Schweden ist weit weg. Und die haben sich nur bis ins 19. Jahrhundert mit ihren Nachbarn gekloppt. Wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Seeefe (12. April 2017)

Unser BGB ist auch nicht viel jünger


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Unser BGB ist auch nicht viel jünger



Na ja, bei einigen könnte man der Meinung sein, dass sie noch in einer vor BGB Zeit leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> ..  Schweden ist weit weg. ..


Nicht wirklich...
Borussia Dortmund: Neue Details zum Anschlag - Gezielter Angriff auf Mannschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das dumme ist, das man gegen bestimmte Arten von Anschlägen wenig machen kann.
Wir haben den Terror immer unter uns gehabt, regional sehr verschieden, aber er ist
in Europa fest integriert gewesen. Ich kann die islamistischen Anschläge noch nicht
richtig einstufen. Geht es um Religionsverbreitung, ist es Widerstand, sind es durch-
geknallte bzw. völlig frustruierte  Einzeltäter oder Kleingruppen? "Klassische" Terror-
ristengruppen wie IRA, ETA, RAF haben formulierte Ziele.

Und trotzdem ist es schön zu erleben, dass die Menschen, die sich in Schlachten von
Hooligans auch mal selber zerlegen können in solchen Situation zusammenrücken.
Schöne Sache: #bedforawayfans

Und gute Besserung an Marc Bartra!


----------



## Grestorn (12. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kann die islamistischen Anschläge noch nicht
> richtig einstufen. Geht es um Religionsverbreitung, ist es Widerstand, sind es durch-
> geknallte bzw. völlig frustruierte  Einzeltäter oder Kleingruppen? "Klassische" Terror-
> ristengruppen wie IRA, ETA, RAF haben formulierte Ziele.



Das Ziel islamistischen Terrors ist m.E. recht eindeutig: Die westliche Bevölkerung gegen den Islam im Allgemeinen aufzuwiegeln, damit der Westen wieder aktiv gegen den Islam kämpft und sich die Islamisten so wieder als Opfer darstellen und ihren Jihad damit rechtfertigten können.


----------



## Seeefe (12. April 2017)

Diese Art des Terrorismus kannst du aber nur bedingt mit dem heutigen islamistischen Terror vergleichen. Ziel dieser Attacken sind ja fast ausschließlich nur normale 08/15 Menschen, bei alltäglichen Tätigkeiten, dazu noch verteilt über alle größeren Städte in Europa. 

Die RAF hat sich keinen LKW geschnappt und ist mal eben durch eine Fußgängerzone gefahren. Das Verhalten und die Ziele waren bei ihr z.B. ja auch ganz andere als beim IS.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die RAF hat sich keinen LKW geschnappt und ist mal eben durch eine Fußgängerzone gefahren. Das Verhalten und die Ziele waren bei ihr z.B. ja auch ganz andere als beim IS.


Drauf will ich ja hinaus. Terror wie durch die RAF war mit extrem viel Polizeieinsatz zu verhindern.
Gegen Einzeltäter, die Selbstmordattentate verüben gibt es keinerlei Schutzmöglichkeit, abgesehen
von diesen wunderbaren Anti-Terror Anzügen, siehe ab 1:30
Kouloglou & Yes Men - Anti-terrorism  - EU Parliament - YouTube


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

Bitte nicht schon wieder euer gefährliches Halbwissen über den Islam....


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder euer gefährliches Halbwissen über den Islam....



Wieso Halbwissen?
Der Islam ist, wie andere Religionen auch, überflüssig.
Der Mensch muss nicht an irgendein übernatürliches Wesen glauben, das alles regelt. Ausschließlich Naturgesetze regeln alles und die sind nicht bestechlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ausschließlich Naturgesetze regeln alles und die sind nicht bestechlich.



Aber bisweilen dehn- und manipulierbar, gelgentlich auch launisch.


----------



## der-sack88 (12. April 2017)

Vieles, auf dass die meisten nicht verzichten wollen würden, ist im Grunde überflüssig. Und Religion ist ja nicht gleich Religion. Aber in der Tat, der Islam gehört zusammen mit den anderen monotheistischen Religionen schon zu denen, die man am wenigsten vermissen würde.
Aber wenn man sich die Ereignisse in Schweden ansieht hat das ja weniger mit religiösen, sondern eher mit sozialen Problemen zu tun.


Ich würde beim Anschlag in Dortmund mit der Bewertung noch abwarten. Da passt einiges nicht. Ein Bekennerschreiben hat sich schon als Fake von Nazis erwiesen, um den Anschlag der Antifa in die Schuhe zu schieben. Das andere ist zumindest untypisch für islamistische Anschläge. Was festgenommene Verdächtige angeht muss man sich nur an Berlin erinnern. Und das ganze wirkt deutlich durchdachter und gezielter als die erwähnten LKW-Amokfahrten der letzten Zeit.
Zumal es eine Personengruppe gibt, die in der Vergangenheit mit der Androhung solcher Aktionen aufgefallen ist und gleichzeitig ein Interesse daran hätte, den Anschlag der Antifa und Islamisten in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Noch wissen wir Uninformierten zu wenig, um den Anschlag abschließend beurteilen zu können. Ich hoffe nur, dass man am Ende wirklich die Täter erwischt (oder schon erwischt hat). Und nebenbei wünsche ich mir, dass die rechten Panikmacher von PI-News usw. ebenfalls Sanktionen zu spüren bekommen. Ich denke keinem ist in solchen Situationen damit geholfen, bei Terroranschlägen wild gefälschte Bekennerschreiben zu veröffentlichen oder diese offensichtlichen Fakes als Fakten zu verbreiten. Damit erschwert man nur die Arbeit der Ermittler, bringt Menschen in Gefahr und vergiftet weiter die politische Atmosphäre in Deutschland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder euer gefährliches Halbwissen über den Islam....


Wir reden über Terroristen, nicht über den Islam.
Es geht um Verhalten und Beweggründe von Menschen.
Und Einzelselbstmordtäter kann man nicht stoppen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, viel wichtiger wäre es mal die für uns am gefährlichsten eingestuften Delikte wie Mord, Totschlag, schwere Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung etc. nach Geschlecht zu untersuchen. Ich habe die grobe Vermutung, dass Männer gegenüber Frauen verdammt überrepräsentiert sind, diese Zahlen werden aber bewußt unter Verschluss gehalten....



Mit Geschlechtsangaben muss man vorsichtig sein. Selbst wenn die Statistiken extrem einseitige Verteilungen belegen, darf man zum Beispiel keineswegs von "LKW-Fahrern" statt "LKW-FahrerInnen" sprechen, sonst bekommt man es mit einem Gegner zu tun, gegen der IS ein Kinderspiel ist 

*duck und renn*




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Kram aus dem Jahre 1800 Hasch mich ist oder so.
> Das kannst du heute in der form gar nicht mehr anwenden, da der IS ja kein Staat in dem Sinne ist, der mit einem anderen Staat in einem Krieg steckt -- also das, was eben damals als Krieg verstanden wurde.
> Außerdem weiß ich nicht, in wie weit das Bürgerkriege mit einschließt, denn das ist noch mal eine völlig andere Nummer als Kriege zwischen zwei Staaten.



Das ist im Falle der Landkriegsordnung afaik kein Problem. Da geht es wirklich nur um die Flucht vor Kriegshandlungen als solche. Ein großes Problem ist aber die Flucht über mehrere Staaten hinweg. Die war früher aus rein verkehrstechnischen Gründen gar nicht möglich. Und der Lebensstandard hat sich seitdem auch radikal geändert, so dass zwischen "das nackte Leben gerettet" und "eine Zukunft haben, die zumindest eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung und ein Leben auf dem Niveau der untersten 10% enthält" auf einmal eine riesige Versorgungslücke klafft, die einen Verbleib in einem Land ohne ausreichende Flüchtlingshilfe sehr unattraktiv macht.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...
> Borussia Dortmund: Neue Details zum Anschlag - Gezielter Angriff auf Mannschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das dumme ist, das man gegen bestimmte Arten von Anschlägen wenig machen kann.
> ...



muss man differenzieren:
- Die jüngsten Anschläge in Europa wurden mehrheitlich von frustrierten Einzeltätern begangen. Klassische Situation ist ein Flüchtling mit Abschiebebescheid. Die Online-Bezüge zu islamistischen Gruppen würde ich da nur als finalen Auslöser sehen - im wesentlichen ist es Suizid mit Rache an der Gesellschaft
- Einige international organisierte Anschläge (z.B. Paris, 9/11) sind Einschüchterungsmanöver gegen einen erklärten Feind. Im wesentlichen sind es Guerillataktiken extremistischer Gruppierungen, die sich im Krieg mit der gesamten westlichen Welt sehen. Vereinzelt gibt es hier auch mal konkrete formulierte Ziele (Rückzug von XY aus AB), aber meist sieht man ja seine "ganze Kultur" vom Rest der Welt angegriffen. (vergl. Nazis. Bei denen fragt man sich auch immer, welches "wir" die eigentlich gegen "die" verteidigen, aber genauso verallgemeinernt arbeiten auch islamistische Gruppierungen)
- Anschläge im mittleren Osten sind im weitesten Sinne Widerstand. Wobei viele Konflikte so lange andauern, dass zwischen Angriff und Reaktion gar nicht mehr getrennt werden kann.

Religionsverbreitung hat nirgendwo etwas damit zu tun. Selbst die ambitioniertesten Islamistenprediger scheinen nicht um den Umstand herumzukommen, dass der Koran Gewaltanwendung nur in Verteidigungssituationen vorsieht und Gnade gegenüber Bereueunden fordert, erst recht wenn diese sich dann auch noch zur "wahren Religion" bekennen. So gesehen ist es das Worst Case für einen Terroristen, wenn seine Ziele auf einmal Interesse an Religion zeigen 
(Man beachte an der Stelle auch die scheinbar ziemlich starke Trennung zwischen den missionarischen Aktivitäten der Salafisten und der aus diesen heraus rekrutierten Terroristen. Die Hasspredigden ersterer eigenen sich zwar prima zur Motivierung potentieller Terroristen, aber die eigentliche Radikalisierung scheint immer über andere Gruppen zu laufen.)


----------



## Alreech (14. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Theater? Es gab zehn Tote und es wurde gar nichts gemacht, verglichen mit dem Aufwand, RAF Mitglieder zu fangen.


Ja, es ist ein Skandal das die Sicherheitsbehörden und Journalisten die Bekennerschreiben des NSU die nach jedem Anschlag veröffentlich worden sind ignoriert hat.
Aber da die deutsche Polizei und Medien rassistisch sind sollte das nicht verwundern - wenn es z.B. vor einem italienischen Restaurant zu einer Schießerei kommt werden den Opfern auch erstmal Mafiakontakte unterstellt statt gleich nach Nazis zu suchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein Skandal,  dass die Sicherheitsbehörden ....


Bis zu dem Teil gehe ich mit, weil der BND vom ersten Anschlag an Bescheid wusste. 
Was wurde gemacht? Vertuscht und verheimlicht, ganz im Gegensatz zum linken
Terror dreißig Jahre früher, als die Republik einmal umgekrempelt wurde.

Das Bekennervideo der NSU ist an Menschenfeindlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.
Dreckspack...
Menschenverachtend, zynisch, krude: Das Bekennervideo der braunen Zelle -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------

